# Yahoo Sports:GHILL is out 3-6 weeks/ORL on TNT 7:30 tonite



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

*ORL vs Miami on TNT 7:30 tonite - Yahoo Sports:GHILL is out 3-6 weeks*

Starters:
PG Francis
SG Stevenson
SF Turkoglu
PF DHoward
C Battie

Subs:
6th man: PG Nelson
7th: C Cato

Deep on the bench:
8th: F Garrity
9th: PF/C Outlaw
10th: C Kasun

Setbacks: 
1. GHill with the sports hernia
2. Fran Vazquez draft debacle
3. Dooling's injury
4. No SF depth, no expendable bigman to help DHoward.
5. adapting to a new coaching system


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

NO ! and YES!

BASKETBALL IS BACK ON TV! NO MORE BASEBALL! HOORAY!

Poor Grant Hill. Can't catch a break. At least he's got Tamia....


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I edited the title to make it look more like a game thread... hope you don't mind.

Sucks that Hill is out again. At least it is not the ankle. That is all I care about. That should mean more responsibility for Dwight early in the season.

Looking forward to the game tonight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Orlando's offense is looking pretty terrible. Our best offense has been Dwight grabbing offensive rebounds. Hopefully the new offense picks up quick or this team is in trouble.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Orlando's shooting -

Battie 1-5
Dwight 2-7
Francis 0-4
DeShawn 1-7
Jameer 0-3


What the hell is going on? Abysmal.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Was it just me, or does Outlaw look terribly out of shape?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Was it just me, or does Outlaw look terribly out of shape?



I didn't really think he looked out of shape ... I love Bo, but his defensive effect on the court is vastly overrated. He might get some steals and blocks every once in a while, but most of the time it seems like he is running around like a chicken with his head cut off.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

Awful...no chemistry, no team work, the magic look bad.

55-38 at break

12pts francis 1-6 FG
06 pts howard
06 pts stevenson 2-9 FG
06 pts turkoglu 8 reb
04 pts cato 
03 pts battie
01 pts garrity


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

The offense isn't looking good at all. Nobody is getting any open shots and turnovers galore. We'd be better of letting Francis dribble for 20 seconds and shooting jumpers.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Will Jameer start during the season.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

francis just turned his ankle...he is limping badly and yet the genius ORL coaching staff leaves him in the game for an extra 2 minutes.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

this game is ug. down 22 now. against basically miami's 2nd unit. ug


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

So after watching this game, I came to this conclusion:

Dwayne Wade is a younger version of Francis. 

and go bo outlaw's block.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> So after watching this game, I came to this conclusion:
> 
> Dwayne Wade is a younger version of Francis.
> 
> and go bo outlaw's block.



Wade is already a better player than Francis ...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

What a ****ty performance ... I hope we don't play like this once the real games start.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

JNice said:


> I didn't really think he looked out of shape ... I love Bo, but his defensive effect on the court is vastly overrated. He might get some steals and blocks every once in a while, but most of the time it seems like he is running around like a chicken with his head cut off.


Give the guy a break.... he's old.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

travis deinter floats my boat!!!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

looked like you were just outmatched tonight...

Dwight Howard is gonna be one hell of a player though, so even if it's tough times now, you're gonna have a hell of a force inside for quite awhile.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

impressed with MIA, too bad i was hoping for ORL to look good


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

tempe85 said:


> Give the guy a break.... he's old.



I don't care .. like I said, I love Bo in a heterosexual way ... but his D is so overrated. Even the announcers last night were talking about his defense and how he'll make them a better defensive team. I don't buy it ... not anymore.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> looked like you were just outmatched tonight...
> 
> Dwight Howard is gonna be one hell of a player though, so even if it's tough times now, you're gonna have a hell of a force inside for quite awhile.


 I think this is what we'll be seeing a lot of this season; the opponents simply overmatching us, and Dwight Howard giving us hope, showing why in a couple years we'll be back in the playoffs and on our way to being perennial title contenders once he hits his prime.


----------

